# R32 Interior items



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

Looking for a standard stereo, textured gear/centre console dash surround, and a new/good leather handbrake and gaitor.

Can’t find these items listed anywhere so any help would be good.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

you can buy all those (bar the stereo) new.


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

From Nissan?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

The middle dash surround is discontinued but some stores have stock


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

Thanks Matty - I hadn’t even thought of trying dealers due to the age of the car.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

NISSAN Shift Boot - BNR32 Late Model #663111670


Compatibility:SKYLINE GT-R BNR32 Late Model Brand:NISSAN Manufacturer Part#:96935-09U00 → K6935-09U00 Stock#:663111091 → 663111670




trust-kikaku.myshopify.com





the centre console is sold with the boot

i just replaced both with robson items


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Trust Kikaku have them not Nissan, I bought abe chan his for his 32 but they have all the bits you want


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

I’ve got the shift boot, it’s the main surround that goes around everything I need as it’s split at the bottom.



matty32 said:


> NISSAN Shift Boot - BNR32 Late Model #663111670
> 
> 
> Compatibility:SKYLINE GT-R BNR32 Late Model Brand:NISSAN Manufacturer Part#:96935-09U00 → K6935-09U00 Stock#:663111091 → 663111670
> ...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yup they have those, but you prob looking at 70,000 yen for new 

as it’s a discontinue part


----------



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

matty32 said:


> Yup they have those, but you prob looking at 70,000 yen for new
> 
> as it’s a discontinue part


Are the early ones as hard to come by in good condition? I need to go through my boxes and wrap everything in bubble wrap if prices are going this crazy.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

They all hard to get


----------

